# Puff Monthly Tobacco Sampling



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I was thinking, since there are SO many blends of tobacco out there, This would be a kind of cool idea I would like to organize once a month.

It's real simple too. Once a month I'll post up a poll and we vote on a certain blend of tobacco. Whichever wins everyone goes out and buys (or adds a tin to their next order) a tin or an ounce (if its a bulk) and smokes it, then pops up a little review/thoughts here and we can all compare notes.

I was talking with some guys about how smoking the same cigar as someone is fun because you can compare notes and thoughts. I've been meaning to expand my pipe experiences so I thought this would be a fun way to do it!

So throw up a vote and let me know if you want me to organize this (partly to gauge interest as well)

I figure this is one of the easier things to do on puff cause there's no mailing anyone anything or tracking shipments/passes/etc its just hey lets pick a tobacco and all try it! We can even do a nomination at the end of the thread for what to put up on next months list


thanks for looking! ipe:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

maybe include some bulk blends too since they are cheaper?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> maybe include some bulk blends too since they are cheaper?


oh yeah, tin, an ounce, whatever. just picking blends to try

also didnt realize it posts before i finish the poll so i was like "holy crap hes fast" hahaha

thanks for pointing it out though, i edited bulk into the OP


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

well i would be down for this but my humidor is empty


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Zybert said:


> well i would be down for this but my humidor is empty


*smack* it's pipe tobacco not cigars 

i could just give you a bowl or two and we could have it together though


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

Zogg said:


> *smack* it's pipe tobacco not cigars
> 
> i could just give you a bowl or two and we could have it together though


o well than i cleared that out to since T'm back at school and got the new mershon pipe


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I voted yes but not participate, only because I can't afford to get any new stuff. However, I have a solidly large collection at this point (at least I think so) and I'd love to review alongside everybody if I happen to already have some of whatever is being reviewed.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> I voted yes but not participate, only because I can't afford to get any new stuff. However, I have a solidly large collection at this point (at least I think so) and I'd love to review alongside everybody if I happen to already have some of whatever is being reviewed.


thats another factor I thought would be interesting, I know some people on here have extensive cellars of baccy, and we could have some insight on how a blend ages


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Zogg said:


> thats another factor I thought would be interesting, I know some people on here have extensive cellars of baccy, and we could have some insight on how a blend ages


Ah, very interesting point there! My cellar is aging, I've got quite a bit of stuff that's over a year old! I'm sure something would come up somewhere down the line.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I voted "Yes & I'd probably bomb someone". The condition is I'd buy two tins & ship them stateside if the recipient is willing to forward one tin to me. The reason being the timeframe for shipping would make this unviable for me otherwise. Shipping should about equal what a tin costs & you can all be sure there would be a little extra something involved for the help. Cool idea Paul. :yo:


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

This sounds like fun. Any ideas for the first sampling? The tobacco in my cellar ranges from a year to 12 years old. I also have too many empty mason jars waiting to hold something


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I voted: Yes! _I may even bomb someone else a tin too! Huzzah!_

I think this is a fun idea and it would be very interesting to see everyones "notes".

Bombing, _well_...that's just plain fun!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes, this sounds like fun, I'm in!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I voted Yes. Great Idea!


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

The Puff pipe equivelant of Oprah's book of the month club eh?

I didn't know you were an Oprah fan Zogg :shocked:

Scott


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I would like to watch the thread(s) although I doubt I would participate. Well, depending on the blend I might, just don't start with Ennerdale!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Kodos44 said:


> The Puff pipe equivelant of Oprah's book of the month club eh?
> 
> I didn't know you were an *Oprah* fan Zogg :shocked:
> 
> Scott


*YUCK!!!* :yuck:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I voted "Yes & I'd probably bomb someone". The condition is I'd buy two tins & ship them stateside if the recipient is willing to forward one tin to me. The reason being the timeframe for shipping would make this unviable for me otherwise. Shipping should about equal what a tin costs & you can all be sure there would be a little extra something involved for the help. Cool idea Paul. :yo:


PM me we can work something out for sure!



Stonedog said:


> I would like to watch the thread(s) although I doubt I would participate. Well, depending on the blend I might, just don't start with Ennerdale!


thats the other thing you don't HAVE to participate every month, so its not an obligation or anything! 

---

as for the first blend, I see there's some interest, Make some suggestions on here and we'll get a thread up in a bit to determine what octobers blend will be. I figure instead of trying to cram in a tin asap then in 2 weeks is a bit overwhelming for some, so lets just see how many people we can get involved in the first month.

Ill post up a new thread at the end of each month around the 20th or so, to give a week or so of voting to determine the next months blend + shipping time once its determined (especially for those outside the conus)

if you plan on purchasing a tin and participating, shoot me a PM so i can get a list going to keep track of stuff!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

You might even want to make it a two week out decision as shipping can take a while for some people depending on where they leave (up to 10 days in some areas when others get it in just 3-4 days). Just a thought.

For this month I would vote for a flake. Maybe Germain's Brown Flake or Orlik Golden Sliced?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

We won't know unless you kick this off and give it a try.

While I would be interested, I don't know if I'd take part on a regular basis, but who knows?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Wallbright said:


> You might even want to make it a two week out decision as shipping can take a while for some people depending on where they leave (up to 10 days in some areas when others get it in just 3-4 days). Just a thought.
> 
> For this month I would vote for a flake. Maybe Germain's Brown Flake or Orlik Golden Sliced?


thats a good idea, and would allow for us to start one right now and have it all ready to go by the 1st. guess it'd be better to plan a little extra time than too little.

I'll put a poll up tonight once some suggestions come out 

----------

also looks like somebody doesnt like curling!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought Germain's brown flake was hard to get a hold of.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> I thought Germain's brown flake was hard to get a hold of.


yeah i cant find it in stock. Ill check pipesandcigars, cupojoes and smokingpipes to make sure everything i throw up on the poll is in stock somewhere before i go and make it a choice. Hard to find blends are probably not the best idea for this


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Zogg said:


> yeah i cant find it in stock. Ill check pipesandcigars, cupojoes and smokingpipes to make sure everything i throw up on the poll is in stock somewhere before i go and make it a choice. Hard to find blends are probably not the best idea for this


My apologies, I honestly didn't know it was a HTF blend. It is a staple in my cellar and I just though others would enjoy it as much as I do. Pipes and pleasures has it but it is double normal retail price so that is a no go.

Maybe we could start with OGS or another option is to go with something new smokers would like such as an OTC or Aromatic. OTCs can generally be found at numerous places near ones home (such as walmart) so everyone should be able to get their hands on some. Just to start throwing out some ideas, here is a short list of tobaccos that can be easily found and could be good options.

Orlik Golden Sliced
Lane 1Q
Prince Albert
Carter Hall
PS Nougat
Maybe a Frog Morton
PS Proper English


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Wallbright said:


> My apologies, I honestly didn't know it was a HTF blend. It is a staple in my cellar and I just though others would enjoy it as much as I do.


Yeah i want to try some now! Maybe if its restocked in the future (i looked around and cant find it)

any other suggestions guys? Ill post up the voting thread for the coming month as soon as we have a few more suggestions, I dont want them all to be stuff I want


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Suggestions...(with links)

C&D Tin Blends- Guilford Courthouse

C&D Tin Blends- Rocking Chair

CaptainEarles: Mystic Blend

Hearth and Home: Ambassadors Blend

Hearth and Home: Anniversary Kake

Hearth and Home: Capital Stairs

...all new to me...and all on SALE!!!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

What about the newest GLP blend Lagonda? It is on sale at pipes and cigars right now for $9.55


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> What about the newest GLP blend Lagonda? It is on sale at pipes and cigars right now for $9.55


thats been on my list to try, I'll def throw that on in the list!

I dont weant the list to be 40 options cause then the winners going to have 3 votes and theyll all be spread out, so im gonna keep a lot of these suggestions for future ideas, and pick 10 or so blends per month out of the suggestion "pool" so to speak.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Zogg said:


> thats been on my list to try, I'll def throw that on in the list!
> 
> I dont weant the list to be 40 options cause then the winners going to have 3 votes and theyll all be spread out, so im gonna keep a lot of these suggestions for future ideas, and pick 10 or so blends per month out of the suggestion "pool" so to speak.


What about a poll to choose tobaccos to go on a poll that determines what tobaccos are on the tobacco of the month...... :ask: :smash:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Wallbright said:


> What about a poll to choose tobaccos to go on a poll that determines what tobaccos are on the tobacco of the month...... :ask: :smash:


i figured i didn't want it to be too tedious, but i can definitely do this if you guys want. throw up a poll, 3 days later narrow it down to the top 5-10 of the big poll (depending how close they are)

Currently i have a list of about 30 blends from suggestions, im not sure if thatll fit on a poll lol


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wallbright said:


> What about a poll to choose tobaccos to go on a poll that determines what tobaccos are on the tobacco of the month...... :ask: :smash:


:idea: Tyler, thats a great idea...however we might need to have a yes/no poll to see if we should have a poll to choose tobaccos to go on a poll that determines what tobaccos are on the tobacco of the month...I think! :bolt:


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

quo155 said:


> :idea: Tyler, thats a great idea...however we might need to have a yes/no poll to see if we should have a poll to choose tobaccos to go on a poll that determines what tobaccos are on the tobacco of the month...I think! :bolt:


Well, I'm not really in support of that, so maybe we should put it to the polls...

A poll to decide if we'll have a yes/no poll to see if we'll have a poll to choose tobaccos to go on the poll that will determine which tobaccos are on the tobacco of the month. And then, we should have another poll after reviewing... Gotta have a consensus of opinions to officiate it, right?! Officially!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

quo155 said:


> :idea: Tyler, thats a great idea...however we might need to have a yes/no poll to see if we should have a poll to choose tobaccos to go on a poll that determines what tobaccos are on the tobacco of the month...I think! :bolt:


yeah thats how i feel, i dont want to post up 5 threads just for one thing. there has to be some online poll link i can make so im not flooding the pipe forum with polls lol!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Zogg said:


> yeah thats how i feel, i dont want to post up 5 threads just for one thing. there has to be some online poll link i can make so im not flooding the pipe forum with polls lol!


Honestly, collect a list of suggestions, you should get to choose 5 or so to put up for final vote, the losers go back on the suggestion list. Your idea, you can make the list.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> Honestly, collect a list of suggestions, you should get to choose 5 or so to put up for final vote, the losers go back on the suggestion list. Your idea, you can make the list.


true but i have a collected list of about 40 already. people really want to try some tobacco it seems. (from PM's and posting here i only have about 8 on the list of stuff i wanted to try)

But I certainly dont mind making the choices myself. I guess to avoid too many polls and annoyances, I'll just post up a poll w/ 10 choices I randomly pick out of the "big list of brands" you guys suggest to me. so keep giving me suggestions!

I'll get the real thread up now, so we can move this along.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/298472-puff-monthly-tobacco-october.html

go nuts


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I think we should first have a poll to decide if we want to use polls at all :bounce:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I think we should all just buy all 40 and be set for the next 3 years

ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

jfserama said:


> I think we should all just buy all 40 and be set for the next 3 years
> 
> ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe: ipe:


hehe this also gives me a reason to tell the gf why im getting monthly ups visits from smokingpipes >.>


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfserama said:


> I think we should all just buy all 40 and be set for the next 3 years


But I think I smoke more than 40 tins every 3 years... wait I know I smoke more than 40 tins every 3 years... maybe I have a problem... :lol:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> But I think I smoke more than 40 tins every 3 years... wait I know I smoke more than 40 tins every 3 years... maybe I have a problem... :lol:


Very true. Same here. My thinking was one tin to open each month for the sampling/reviewing, which would be about 3.25 years. :thumb:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfserama said:


> Very true. Same here. My thinking was one tin to open each month for the sampling/reviewing, which would be about 3.25 years. :thumb:


Ah, gotcha


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I am in, could be fun.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Haha I didn't see this before. Ya I was being a bit sarcastic in my poll post. But I like what you decided on. Now it just has to be for something I already have. :beerchug:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone ever tried buying a pound of a bulk blend and splitting it into a bunch of half oz samples? Was realizing you could fit a half-oz into an envelope and ship it with a stamp and no extra cost.

Could ship 3oz for $.84 postage if we could get it to lay flat...maybe little vaccuum bags...

If its a bulk tobacco one month maybe some people'd be up for buying some and splitting it into smaller samples in case we don't like it.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic idea, Paul. Just the excuse I needed to go on a buying spree. Count me in!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Anyone ever tried buying a pound of a bulk blend and splitting it into a bunch of half oz samples? Was realizing you could fit a half-oz into an envelope and ship it with a stamp and no extra cost.
> 
> Could ship 3oz for $.84 postage if we could get it to lay flat...maybe little vaccuum bags...
> 
> If its a bulk tobacco one month maybe some people'd be up for buying some and splitting it into smaller samples in case we don't like it.


The logistics of that might be a little tedious though since if we dont get enough signed up I (if i did the bulk split and shipped to people) might be left with a bunch of bulk, and might not like the blend! plus everyone paying me $10 w/ shipping for a 3 oz sample of bulk, you might as well go buy a 50 or 100g tin of something on top of your next order or whatever. It might work and may try it in the future, but for now im keeping it simplified a bit


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Zogg said:


> The logistics of that might be a little tedious though since if we dont get enough signed up I (if i did the bulk split and shipped to people) might be left with a bunch of bulk, and might not like the blend! plus everyone paying me $10 w/ shipping for a 3 oz sample of bulk, you might as well go buy a 50 or 100g tin of something on top of your next order or whatever. It might work and may try it in the future, but for now im keeping it simplified a bit


Depending on the blend it would probably be cheaper than $10 for 3oz. Even at $10 That is double a 50g tin (about) for the same price and shipping would be very cheap in an envelope. I am a member on a pipe forum that runs monthly sponsored contests and that is how the moderators ship the prize winnings.

Also, someone else can head up the buying/splitting if you feel it would be too time consuming for you. I am not saying that to be rude at all I am just saying with 16 voters there is bound to be one that has the time and scale to measure out the bulk if we decide to do it that way. I don't think it would take much time at all to be honest and if I had a scale I would do it. I think more would participate if it only cost like $6-$7 a month for 2-3ounces shipped. Just a thought though.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> What about the newest GLP blend Lagonda? It is on sale at pipes and cigars right now for $9.55


Yeah, if you live outside NY. If you live in NY, that's $955.00. :lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Yeah, if you live outside NY. If you live in NY, that's $955.00. :lol:


I hear ya man, I spend about a week in the finger lakes area every year and I once made the mistake of not bringing my own tobacco along... Believe me it only happened once... I feel bad for you guys that live in NY and have to pay the outrageous prices on tobacco...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Yeah, if you live outside NY. If you live in NY, that's $955.00. :lol:


Jim, if you ever need help with "logistics", just let me know. I'm sure some orders could visit the great state of Texas before making their way to New York, if you know what I mean!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Jim, if you ever need help with "logistics", just let me know. I'm sure some orders could visit the great state of Texas before making their way to New York, if you know what I mean!


Actually, only the NY stores are a problem. Everywhere but pipesandcigars and cupofjoes of the normal shopping tour are tax free. Although it occurs to me that an H&H bulk might be something of a snafu, but for a sample, I'd just swallow a few extra bucks for the monthly review, no big deal, since that'd still be cheaper than reshipping postage (or at least about the same).

Thanks for the offer, though!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Actually, only the NY stores are a problem. Everywhere but pipesandcigars and cupofjoes of the normal shopping tour are tax free. Although it occurs to me that an H&H bulk might be something of a snafu, but for a sample, I'd just swallow a few extra bucks for the monthly review, no big deal, since that'd still be cheaper than reshipping postage (or at least about the same).
> 
> Thanks for the offer, though!


thats because cupojoes and P&C are based in NY right?

you guys should move up here with me, we dont even have sales tax nevermind tobacco tax, what ever tobacco tax we had they actually just lowered a month ago to "increase cross boarder sales"

aka people from MA and NY/etc coming to NH to guy cigs. I have a bunch of friends who go to college in vermont, and they drive over an hour to NH to stock up on alcohol and tobacco because its so much cheaper here lol


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm close enough to PA to make a trip, just need to find a B&M over there. Smoker's Choice has some good cigars, but limited on pipe tobacco. Buying online seems too sterile. I like the feel and dynamic of a real store, but 75% tax on tobacco makes it too hard.


----------

